# Help Needed to Disassemble - Sig 1911 Nitron



## RedBlue (Oct 12, 2014)

I am the new owner of a Sig Sauer 1911 Nitron. I was able to dissamble without issue. I am struggling with reassemble. I attempted to follow the following video of a scorpion disassembly 



 ; however now I am not able to pull the slide back. Even after removing the barrel bushing, I cannot pull the slide back.

Maybe it's something dumb, but I am desperate, help appreciated.


----------



## RedBlue (Oct 12, 2014)

Finally got the pistol disassembled. I am confused as to how the barrel link should be positioned during reassemble - does the slide stop go through the barrel link? Different sites show different ways.

Thank you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RedBlue said:


> Finally got the pistol disassembled. I am confused as to how the barrel link should be positioned during reassemble - does the slide stop go through the barrel link? Different sites show different ways.
> 
> Thank you.


Slide stop does go through the barrel link.
Lube the barrel link, maybe the barrel link is not lining up very easily, might be hanging up n not falling down . You can visually see the barrel link lining up if you look close.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I lay the gun over to the right side slightly with the slide out of battery, the notch doesn't have to be lined up yet. Grab the barrel and wiggle it a little and you'll see the link drop down, if it's on the tight side it shouldn't be and that needs addressed. Once the link hole lines up stick the pin through, line up the assembly notch if it isn't and press the stop (or release) all the way in.

If your stop goes in hard trying to cam the plunger back an old credit card works sometimes to wedge the plunger back, but some plunger tube/stop gaps can get too tight. I have a post of a simple mod to the stop to ease assembly and prevent the idiot scratch from happening in the 1911 gunsmith section.

Here's the link, it's buried in General and not the smiffing forum:

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-1911-area/36837-how-prevent-idiot-scratch.html


----------

